# Lamictal Stories... (any information input)



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

With all this talk about lamictal working in some patients, a real step in the right direction some might say. I know many people have started up the medication with high hopes

I just wanted to make a thread to compile all the stories of lamictal:

Anything you want to talk about with lamictal go for it specifically though:
-what combo of drugs were you on
-dose
-how long have you been on it
-what past drugs have you tried
-how was your dp/dr introduced
-what kinda symptoms do/did you have

Anyway thanks for the input im thinking of going on it myself.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes when I read this med was being used to treat DP with some success I got very excited.

I've been on it two weeks now. Just went up from 25mgs to 50mgs, and will continue to go up. I think so far it's making my DP worse... but I'm hoping this is only temporary. There's many other things going on in my life that could be making my DP worse. So I am still hoping this med will help me. I am also taking prozac and klonopin. I take xanax as needed.

I've tried so many different drugs in the past you probably don't want to here all of them but here are some: wellbutrin, paxil, ativan, seroquel, neurontin, zoloft, celexa, effexor... That's all I can think of right now.

My DP was introduced when I was six. I was in the car driving home with my family and I was thinking about God when it just swept over me. Soon it became constant and here I am today 23 yrs old... in constant fear. Basically I don't feel real, I feel detached, I think I'm crazy... I think I'm going to slip into psychosis at any moment. I'm very very afraid. Thoughts of god and infinity especially terrify me. My DP is 24/7. I want to die, but I'm afraid my soul will live on in torture if I kill myself.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

peacedove said:


> Yes when I read this med was being used to treat DP with some success I got very excited.
> 
> I've been on it two weeks now. Just went up from 25mgs to 50mgs, and will continue to go up. I think so far it's making my DP worse... but I'm hoping this is only temporary. There's many other things going on in my life that could be making my DP worse. So I am still hoping this med will help me. I am also taking prozac and klonopin. I take xanax as needed.
> 
> ...


First of all, ignore my reply to your Lamictal post (that was before I saw this one).

Secondly, if it's just increased anxiety and DP, I doubt it's Lamictal related.

50 mgs is still a pretty low dose, so as long as there's no sign of a rash, and no dizziness or headaches, I'd just keep taking the Lamictal right now, because I seriously doubt it's a factor at present.

Orangeaid: I'm presently at 200 mgs of Lamictal, along with 2 mgs of clonazepam.

At this point, I think I have been noticing a little bit of a mild improvement in the dp/dr, which is more than I've noticed in it in more than twenty-five years.

Needless to say, I'm looking forward to my next dosage increase.

e


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

enigma said:


> I'm presently at 200 mgs of Lamictal, along with 2 mgs of clonazepam.
> 
> At this point, I think I have been noticing a little bit of a mild improvement in the dp/dr, which is more than I've noticed in it in more than twenty-five years.
> 
> ...


peacedove our stories sound similar, you can see my story on my website ... see the WWW link below my post. Like you, my DP/DR started first at about age 4/5 ... existential thinking, but it wasn't scary at all. Later I became anxious and depressed. I am 46 have chronic DP/DR and have what I now believe to be a chronic mood disorder -- it might be on the bipolar spectrum, "mood dysregulation" -- which has many aspects of Borderline.

It ticks me off I was never properly diagnosed really since I got on Lamictal.

I am on my best combo now. Klonopin 6mg, Lamictal 200mg, and Celexa 40mg. I am slowly tapering off 50mg of Nortriptyline which was used to boost my Celexa. It seems now to be unnecessary.

Klonopin gave me significant relief from my DP/DR in 1987, but never has been a cure. I tried many SSRIs when they came out and Celexa was the best. 
The Lamictal has done two subtle yet dramatic things (I only notice this after the fact, looking back over the years -- for me).

1. I am less afraid of losing myself in the DP/DR. The intensity seems to have stabilized at a bearable level. It ADDED to the efficacy of the Klonopin.

2. It has stabilized my mood. I still have some serious depressive episodes, usually (unfortunately at that time of month). I just went through a pretty bad one, but it seems so strange, I can't understand what I was so hopeless about. Depression is a really odd bird.

My goal meds wise is what my doctor in L.A. was heading for ... possibly Lamictal ALONE (at a higher dose). When I push it higher I get very sleepy. If I lower my other meds, which I'm starting to do, I may be able to increase the Lamictal.

*I would hang in there. Mine has been a long and bumpy road, but as enigma says the Lamictal/Klonopin combo for him has been a postive one for him after years of this. Same for me.
*

Note I have stopped updating my website. My diagnosis currently is Depersonalization Disorder. I have also been diagnosed with GAD. GAD w/DP/DR symptoms made more sense. NOW, mood dysregulation w/anxiety and DP/DR is the most likely diagnosis for me. Who knows?

Keep the faith!
Take Care,
D
I like to hear of positive Lamictal stories. I think it can help a certain group of us. Also, don't be afraid of side effects. I have none at 200mg. I've been on Lamictal since 1999 or therabouts. It HAS made a difference.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the fast replies, it gives me a good idea of what the med is like.

Not only for me but I'm sure accumaltive stories will be a postive thing for many new comers thinking of going down the lamictal path.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone else taking it by chance? What kinda of Anti - Depresent shows the best results with Lamictal?

I am on lexapro right now 10mg and i have some clonapin .5mg twice a day (1mg, but I rarely take 1mg a day I actually skip days taking the .5)


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Orangeaid... do you skip your klonopin doses cuz you don't think you are anxious or is it because it makes you so tired. I'm supposed to be taking at least 2mgs a day... actually I think my psychiatrist started me off on more than that, but I told him I felt it was too much. But anyways, I only take .5mgs cuz otherwise I sleep from when I get home from work to when I have to go to work again. Lately though I've been so panicky at work... so one day I took 1mg of klonopin and I felt a lot better that day. But I stopped doing that cuz I want to see if this Lamictal works. Otherwise I won't know if the Lamictal is helping or if it's just the extra klonopin.

Can't answer your antidepressant question cuz this is my first time on Lamictal so I wouldn't know what's best.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i have been on it for like 2 and half weeks. taking 50. not really any difference. might actually be more dped. if that is even possible. so far i am kinda dissappointed. i heard it takes 5 weeks to get into your system, so i will wait.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

I skip it if i dont feel I need it. So like some days I might not even take any benzo.

So anyone else out there love to hear info , and btw "livinghell" are you on an anti-depresent too? Cuz they say it works the best with one.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

You most definitely should *NOT* be skipping the Lamictal dosage intentionally. Coming on and off the medication may result in epileptic fits in some people.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

haha no no no , I am skipping my clonopin every once in a while. btw nemesis how has the lamictal been treating you.

PLUS WHAT KIND OF AD are people taking with lamictal?


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to keep bumping this I am just going in rather soon and im not entirley sure if I should ask him if I should try this.

I know many of you are on this any information I would love to hear...

Thanks.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

A few days ago I went up to 50mgs... I cant really say anything about it yet.. but when I get to a higher dose I will be sure and update.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

btw rain how long have you been doing it? and how long does it take to get to a target dose?

have you noticed anything intially taking it like no more headaches i hear some people say it gets rid of them.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I have been on 25mgs around 3 weeks possibly even 4. My doctor is very very slow about moving up the dosage... I am not sure why...but that is fine with me. My anxiety has improved a bit but I have been doing other things to help so it is hard to tell if it is the lamictal or not. I will be at 50 mgs for 2 more weeks... 75 for two weeks... 100 for 3... okay you get the point :wink: it will take a looooong time to get to the target dose. You know what I think my headaches actually have gotten a little better.


----------



## misterjxpct (Feb 3, 2005)

I took Lamictal last year for several months. Was on Lexapro and Klonopin or Ativan for a while and then I added Lamictal, working up to 200 mg. I don't think it did much for me. I didn't notice any difference in my DP. When I came off them, I felt better.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

How long have you had DP misterjxpct? And was it drug-induced? Just curious. I'm trying to figure out what people it works for and what people it doesn't although that's probably not possible.

So far Lamictal is doing nothing for me except possibly making my DP worse. I have two days left of week four taking 50mgs, then I start 100mgs which I'll be on for at least a week. Then I see my psychiatrist and find out what dose he'll give me next. Probably I'll be on 100mgs for another week.

I had a headache for two days straight, but maybe that's just cuz of my period.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah I also wanna find out lamictal is it more sucessful in drug induced or nondrug induced?

I just cant understand dp/dr its such a strange disorder.


----------



## misterjxpct (Feb 3, 2005)

I've had DP for 20 years (arrgh!) and I got it from taking LSD.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear that its horrible living with this.

But lol, i am talking about lamictal and dp/dr...


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Started Lamotrigine a couple hours ago. This is just to let y'all know that there doesn't seem to be a problem taking it with an MAOI, at least not at the 50 mg level. I'd have most likely been in the ER hours ago if they didn't mix.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Well I've noticed a major increase of zits on my face. One of them looked like just a dark spot and someone mentioned getting a dark spot on their face because of Lamictal and had to stop taking it. But it ended up being just a blackhead... which I never get, I hardly got zits 'til now too. Maybe it's a side effect from the med, maybe it's something else. I don't know. But I started using a different face wash and they're pretty much all gone now.

But anyways I have one 100mg tablet left and then I'm done with week five. I see my psychiatrist tomorrow for more. I was taking a free sample pack, but now that it's gone I'm worried about how much this is gonna cost me at the pharmacy. So far no change in my DP except possibly it's a little worse.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

The first thing I noticed? It made me sleep until 11:30. I even slept thru all but the first 3 minutes of Car Talk.

"So far no change in my DP except possibly it's a little worse", you say. Wow, that IS encouraging. Well, just think about how great you'll feel when you stop taking it. Actually, I think the word is that it doesn't do much until you hit what, like 200 - 250 mg? How much do you increase by each week?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

My first two weeks was at 25mgs, weeks 3 and 4 were at 50mgs, and week 5 at 100.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

So you could be up to 200 mg in maybe 4 or 5 more weeks?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I have no idea... I hope it doesn't take that long. Someone suggested staying at 250mgs for a month before I give up so that's what I'm going to do. Unless something drastic happens.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

okay im up to 50 mgs now. I am tired and that is all i notice. I still cant sleep at night :roll: , but allll day i just wish i could nap. moving up to 75 mgs in two days. Will update if i notice anything else. so far not much effect except fatigue.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

rainboteers said:


> okay im up to 50 mgs now. I am tired and that is all i notice. I still cant sleep at night :roll: , but allll day i just wish i could nap. moving up to 75 mgs in two days. Will update if i notice anything else. so far not much effect except fatigue.


If it makes you tired during the day, try taking it all at bedtime (if you're not doing so already).

e


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok the zit thing is NOT a side effect from Lamictal. Sorry about that. I asked my psychiatrist today and he set me straight. And he said my face looked beautiful... how sweet. Ok let's not get a crush on the shrink... although he is the hottest shrink I've ever had...

Sorry. Anyway... after only a week on 100mgs he upped it to 150. But I have to stay at that dose for a whole month. I told him that 250mgs was recommended for DP and he said that's a high dose and we'll just work our way up and see how I feel.

I asked if with some meds symptoms get worse before they get better. He asked what symptoms. I said depersonalization.... and I forget what he said!!! I think he said maybe or something, but I'll ask him again next month. If any of you see a doc before then can you ask this for me??

With my insurance this shit still cost me 50 bucks!

Sorry if that's too much unneeded info for ya.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

I am just curious to see what SSRI you guys are taking while your on lamictal?

And if you arent on an Anti-depressent why not? They say the best sucess ratio is with an A-D.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok sorry. I'm on prozac... I think I already said that. I will stop with my unneeded updates.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

OK moved up to 75mgs tonight and for the past few days I have been exhausted. I just want to sleep sleep sleep. This has to be the lamictal because I certainly wasnt like this before. I have been sleeping from around 3am to 2pm the next day THEN wanting to NAP. GEEZ i am hoping this will wear off....


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

oh and I would like to know if it is having this affect on anyone else? :?


----------

